# مزار الشهداء    كنيسة القديسين  بالاسكندريه



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مزار الشهداء  
 كنيسة القديسين  بالاسكندريه*

هذا المزار يجمع صورة السيد المسيح المدشنه بدماء الشهداء وايضا بعض بواقى ملابسهم 
وبعض الاجسام المعدنيه الغريبه التى استخرجت من اجساد المصابين بعمليات جراحيه
مع لف بها بواقى اشلاء الشهداء وحملت دمائهم الطاهرة ملفوفه على شكل صليب

كل هذا المزار انشأ داخل حوش الكنيسه ( بالتحديد مكان الانفجار ) 


 






 





 





 





 





 





 





 





*ربنــا ينيح نفوسهم وينفعنا بصلواتهم*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

كنيسة المخلص بالدم 


صور للكنيسة  و هذه الكنيسة تقع في روسيا و اسمها 

Church of the Savior on Blood 

 معناها كنيسة المخلص بالدم


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

* دير الشهيد العظيم أبوسيفين وتماف إيرينى للراهبات - كرير *







*صور لمدخل الدير*
















* الأيقونة الموجود أعلى مدخل الدير*











*وهذا التصميم الموجود بحديقة الدير *
*هو الجزء الذى رأته القديسه تماف إيرينى *
*فى رؤيا ( جزء من الملكوت )*






































*جسد الشهيد العظيم أبوسيفين ( فيلوباتير مرقوريوس )*





​


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مقصورة جسد الشهيد أباسخيرون القللينى بدير الأنبا ابرآم بالفيوم *



​


----------



## rania79 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الله روعة كلهم
ربنا يصبر اهلهم
ويرحمناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرس استازنا


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جميلة جدا الصور يا استاذ نهيسى

لسة كنت فى دير ابو سيفين من كام يوم

شكرا ليك جداا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مزار رائع فى الكنيسه القدسين--- راحت فيه زميله فى المدرسه و والدتها و خالتها---*
* و راح فيها صديق عمر اخى-- و هو كان اخ لى و ترك زوجته و ابنته الرضيعه---هو كان ملاك-- و اتصل بوالدتى قبلها بيوم و سلم عليها و قال لها هتوحشينى يا طنت سلمى على الكل--فكان يسكن معنا عندما ينزل القاهره-- و كان دائما معنا فى الاسكندريه---*
*الرب يريح نفوسهم-- و يشدد احبابهم و اقاربهم و اهلهم-- صلاواتهم لنا--و صلاتنا لهم-*

*احب ابونا ابسخريون القلينى جدا-- بس هو هو ابونا ابسخريون الجندى؟؟*
*اشكرك استازى العزيز على صورك الرائعه دائما*
*الرب يباركك و يبارك عملك و حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> الله روعة كلهم
> ربنا يصبر اهلهم
> ويرحمناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ميرس استازنا


شكرا جداا
للمرورالرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميلة جدا الصور يا استاذ نهيسى
> 
> لسة كنت فى دير ابو سيفين من كام يوم
> 
> شكرا ليك جداا


شكرا جداا
للمرورالرائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مزار رائع فى الكنيسه القدسين--- راحت فيه زميله فى المدرسه و والدتها و خالتها---*
> * و راح فيها صديق عمر اخى-- و هو كان اخ لى و ترك زوجته و ابنته الرضيعه---هو كان ملاك-- و اتصل بوالدتى قبلها بيوم و سلم عليها و قال لها هتوحشينى يا طنت سلمى على الكل--فكان يسكن معنا عندما ينزل القاهره-- و كان دائما معنا فى الاسكندريه---*
> *الرب يريح نفوسهم-- و يشدد احبابهم و اقاربهم و اهلهم-- صلاواتهم لنا--و صلاتنا لهم-*
> 
> ...


*كلام  مؤثر جدا
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
شكرا *​


----------

